# Winter Fluke/Flounder



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Has anyone tried the back bays or ocean for Winter Fluke/Flounder?


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I've fished for winter flounder in the bay, and fluke in both the bay and ocean. Is there anything in particular you are curious about?


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I got my first striper of the year yesterday, and winter flounder in the bay. I lost a lot of bait too. The flounder seem to be in better numbers than previous years.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

didn't winter flounder season just open?


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Yup. The season opened Friday. The flounder we caught were all released.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Get on a mud flat take a couple cans of cat food or jack mackerell punch holes in the cans and send em to the bottom for chum... Then bait up with earthworms/nightcrawlers on corn rigs... you should get into them winter flounder as well as any early season weakfish...


----------



## fishdaddy1 (Jul 31, 2010)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Get on a mud flat take a couple cans of cat food or jack mackerell punch holes in the cans and send em to the bottom for chum... Then bait up with earthworms/nightcrawlers on corn rigs... you should get into them winter flounder as well as any early season weakfish...


Sounds like a good way to add to the pollution!?!?


----------

